
Ask HN: Good open-source software documentation examples - oktomus
Hi !<p>I&#x27;m doing some research on how to improve&#x2F;make appleseed[1] documentation. Appleseed is an open-source rendering software and we need both user and developer documentations such as:
- Guide on how to use appleseed
- Detailed docs on how appleseed is working
- Developer documentation (API reference, contribution guide, getting started)<p>So if there is a documentation that you really like, please share it :)(whether it&#x27;s about rendering or not, for user and&#x2F;or for developers)<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;appleseedhq&#x2F;appleseed&#x2F;
======
marzer
I've poured a lot of time and effort into documenting my C++ TOML library,
generally seeking to write the docs as I would wish to find them if I were a
new user:
[https://marzer.github.io/tomlplusplus/](https://marzer.github.io/tomlplusplus/)

The docs are built using a spin-off of the documentation generator for the
magnum graphics engine, which are themselves a really good documentation
example: [https://magnum.graphics/](https://magnum.graphics/)

------
billconan
I always recommend [http://doc.qt.io/](http://doc.qt.io/)

btw, appleseed looks nice. I'm looking for a ray tracker that can render
typical 720p indoor scene under 15 seconds. (similar to
[https://appleseedhq.net/img/renders/bedroom-2.jpg](https://appleseedhq.net/img/renders/bedroom-2.jpg))

Can appleseed do that (this will need hardware acceleration I think)?

~~~
oktomus
I also think qt doc is great.

Yes, appleseed can do that ! But it will be really noisy :D

Don't hesitate to come on appleseed's discord server if you need help.

------
springogeek
Although it isn't perfect, I put a lot of effort into the docs for my game
development framework at [https://domeengine.com](https://domeengine.com).

Make sure each document/page has a clear audience, and it's clear to the
reader what that audience is, as well as where other audiences should go.

~~~
oktomus
Nice work !

------
JoeMayoBot
Here's the Wiki to my open source project, LINQ to Twitter:

[https://github.com/JoeMayo/LinqToTwitter/wiki](https://github.com/JoeMayo/LinqToTwitter/wiki)

Same qualifications at others - not perfect. :) I've been maintaining the docs
for several years. When people seem to be confused about a particular subject
or are asking questions in a certain area, it's an indication that I need to
work on that area more. Over time, I've noticed a relationship where targeted
improvements reduce my support requirements. Feedback is welcome.

~~~
oktomus
Thanks for sharing !

------
tonyedgecombe
I’ve been very impressed with the Django documentation.

